# Crown Molding, Kitchen cabinets



## powersro (Dec 5, 2010)

I've got a unique (I think?) problem with the crown molding I'm installing on the tops of my kitchen cabinets. I have a cabinet above my microwave that is "stepped" (taller) than the cabinets on either side. All three cabinets are flush to one another. I'm struggling with how to end the crown on the adjacant cabinet near the microwave cabinet. I've thought about just a 90 degree end or maybe a 30 degree back cut to allow the door next to it to open a little more. Either way, I'll have to fill the back of the crown. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,

Bob


----------



## handyguys (Dec 5, 2010)

Can you do a "return" on the crown on either side of the microwave? A return is like a 90deg outside corner that ends at the cabinet instead of wrapping around a corner.


----------



## powersro (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for the reply.

I thought about that but that would leave a gap at the bottom of the molding.

Bob


----------



## trimCarp (Dec 7, 2010)

How about pulling the middle cabinet out by several inches to create a jog in the line of cabinets?  You should be able to easily do this by removing the attachment screws in the back of the cabinet and removing any screws between the face frames.  You would have to do a little framing work behind the stepped cabinet to bump it out and you will possibly need some filler strips on either side of the stepped cabinet but this may be the best way to handle this situation if you can't go with the return show above.  

Otherwise you might be able to put a filler strip behind the crown that would allow you to return it on itself further back from the middle cabinet

Maybe you can send a picture of your situation just incase I am misunderstanding it.


----------



## powersro (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi, first, thanks for the reply. I had actually thought of moving the cabinet out as you suggested. However, as I mentioned, the center cabinet is a microwave cabinet. 

That complicates things a bit. The microwave is partially supported by the cabinet in question. I could move the cabinet about 2" and still leave the microwave bracket attached to the back wall, but the cabinet strength might be compromised slightly when I reattach it thru the side wall rather than thru the face frame. Probably not an issue if I frame out the back to support it there.

Thoughts? Thanks again

Bob


----------



## PatDoody (Feb 7, 2011)

no matter what if you move that cabinet forward you are going to have frame out behind it for reattachment. Fasteners through one side, I dont think would be strong enough to support the weight of the cabinet let alone the contents and a hanging microwave.


----------



## designer-fixit (Feb 7, 2011)

i really think the 90 would look so much better. but you are right with the assumption that it will have to be filled no matter what


----------

